# "principle of the matter"



## dormancy2015

Hi, 
I've read this phrase in one of my Chinese class transcript. it goes like this:

"Taxi rides start at about 10 yuan (it depends on what city you are in) and go up from there. In a big city like Beijing a cab ride can cost 80 yuan. Of course, that's still only 10 USD; but it's the *principle of the matter.*"

I looked it up in English forum, and I found out this nice explanation.

<I hear it more often when people are upset like if a wife caught her husband lying about taking out the trash, and he says it's not like he was lying about anything serious she says "it's the principle of the matter". That is to say "you should never be lying". I hope that made sense! >

But, still I kind of hard to figure it out in right Korean, not literal translation. would you folks out there help me, please?


----------



## seank

When people say "it is the principle of the matter"  they are really saying "it is the principle of the matter that counts to me, even though there may be justifications for it." 

The principle, or moral, of the matter is, in that example, that it is outrageous to charge so much higher taxi fares in the big cities than other cities. The justification is that even the high prices are cheap in US dollars.  But the writer/speaker is saying that in their opinion that doesn't change the fact that the price gaps between Chinese cities are so huge.


----------



## Anais Ninn

dormancy2015 said:


> But, still I kind of hard to figure it out in right Korean, not literal translation. would you folks out there help me, please?



"It's the principle of the matter." means "그건 원칙상의 문제이다." 

Taxi rides start at about 10 yuan (it depends on what city you are in) and go up from there. In a big city like Beijing a cab ride can cost 80 yuan. Of course, that's still only 10 USD; but it's the principle of the matter.
택시비는 (당신이 어느 도시에 있냐에 따라 다르겠지만) 10유안 정도에서 시작해서 올라간다. 베이징처럼 큰 도시에서는 택시값이 80유안이 나올수도 있다. 물론 그건 10달러밖에 안되지만 그래도 이건 원칙상의 문제이다.

I hope it helps.

Anais


----------

